# Cauliflower Mash



## Martin.A (Jan 1, 2020)

So glad I tried cauliflower mash. This evening we had a roast chicken dinner and I had cauli mash instead of roast potatoes. Low carb, with most of them being in the stuffing. A few days earlier I had bangers & mash for the first time in months, using veggie sausages and 100g of no-added-sugar baked beans. Low carb again, with most of them in the baked beans. Already tried Shepherd's Pie (twice) and that works a treat, too.

Some old favourites back on the menu, minus the potatoes.

Martin


----------



## Lilian (Jan 1, 2020)

I also like cauliflower rice with a curry.


----------



## Lilian (Jan 1, 2020)

How about with a stew @Anitram, or anything that has a gravy/sauce.


----------



## Jon-Manchester (Jan 2, 2020)

I tried Cauliflower mash for the first time today, I couldn’t believe how good it tasted. Genuinely really nice
Never did I think cauliflower mash could be that good


----------



## Bob700 (Jan 3, 2020)

I tend to roast the cauliflour then into a blender with butter, salt and pepper I now prefer it to potatoes


----------



## bakebeans (Jan 4, 2020)

I prefer cauli mash now instead of potatoes lovely with a little cream cheese and chilli flakes. I’ve also recently discovered swede chips I cut them quite thick, part boil them then pop them in the oven with some spray and salt or garlic and really enjoy them. Having them tonight with burgers for a fakeaway tea


----------



## Toucan (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes I am also a big cauli fan, particularly with some crushed garlic and white pepper added.
I have found a recipe for using grated cauli as a replacement for rice in a kedgeree so might try that. Also. what used to be one of my favourite dishes pre-diagnosis was paella. I might have a try at making that with cauli instead of rice.
Anyone else tried either of these?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 4, 2020)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 4, 2020)

Yum! I'm making a veggie cottage pie for dinner tomorrow. Quorn mince and veg in onion gravy with a cauliflower cheese top and oven baked, delicious 
Cauliflower is so versatlie.


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Jan 5, 2020)

I tried Cauliflower rice for the first time yesterday loved it was very shocked . I managed to get it in microwaveable packets so quick and easy . Wish I’d tried it earlier !


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 6, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Yes I am also a big cauli fan, particularly with some crushed garlic and white pepper added.
> I have found a recipe for using grated cauli as a replacement for rice in a kedgeree so might try that. Also. what used to be one of my favourite dishes pre-diagnosis was paella. I might have a try at making that with cauli instead of rice.
> Anyone else tried either of these?


Yes, my wife often makes Kedgeree using Cauliflower Rice. It works very well for that dish - better than it works with a runny curry - because it doesn't soak up sauce as well ae white rice does.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 7, 2020)

Nasty horrible stuff! Even worse than brussels!


----------



## Jon-Manchester (Jan 7, 2020)

MikeyBikey said:


> Nasty horrible stuff! Even worse than brussels!



A month ago I would have said exactly the same, always despised cauliflower, so I can’t tell you how surprised I was by cauliflower mash... now i am starting to realise for me it was just how they cooked cauliflower at school which has made me hate it all my life :/


----------



## Toucan (Jan 7, 2020)

Jon-Manchester said:


> A month ago I would have said exactly the same, always despised cauliflower, so I can’t tell you how surprised I was by cauliflower mash... now i am starting to realise for me it was just how they cooked cauliflower at school which has made me hate it all my life :/


Hi Jon
Good to hear from another cauli-convert. I love the mashed version - fish pie with a caulimash topping for supper tonight.
I did once try the prepared Cauli rice from the supermarket once though and didn't like it - more reminiscent of the school stuff you mention. After Ianf0ster note though I might give it another try in something like a kedgeree.


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes. Cauliflower rice makes a great paella, and cooks faster than regular rice too!!! Hope you try it and enjoy it!!!


----------



## Browser (Jan 12, 2020)

For those who don’t enjoy cauliflower, give celeriac a try.


----------



## Browser (Jan 14, 2020)

Anitram said:


> Had it tonight with our evening meal and liked it. Might use the other half tomorrow for veggie bangers & marsh.
> 
> Martin


It’s quite versatile. As well as mash, you can serve it like roast potatoes, chips or even finely grated, cold in salads. I used to eat it a lot but kind of sickened myself with it. I think I might give it another go, soon. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 14, 2020)

I found its nice first time then after that not so encouraging.


----------



## Browser (Jan 19, 2020)

Browser said:


> It’s quite versatile. As well as mash, you can serve it like roast potatoes, chips or even finely grated, cold in salads. I used to eat it a lot but kind of sickened myself with it. I think I might give it another go, soon. Glad you liked it.



In the past few days I’ve become a born again celeriac afficionado. Cut into thickish chips or small roast potato size, well blanched for couple of minutes and then lightly fried for a few minutes with some curry powder. Freeze into portions and roast for 25 minutes. Good substitute for chips and very BG friendly.


----------



## Lunar Girl (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello There
How do you make cauliflower mash. Is it the same way as you would make mashed potato?
Thanks


----------



## Brando77 (Jan 22, 2020)

Lunar Girl said:


> Hello There
> How do you make cauliflower mash. Is it the same way as you would make mashed potato?
> Thanks


Yep, I put butter in mine. Love it.


----------



## Jon-Manchester (Jan 22, 2020)

Lunar Girl said:


> Hello There
> How do you make cauliflower mash. Is it the same way as you would make mashed potato?
> Thanks



I use a blender to make it super smooth ( which I wouldn’t normally do with potato ) . I fry some garlic and add that to the blender. Add butter, salt to taste


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 23, 2020)

I just boil and mash mine the same as potatoes (although it doesn't take quite so long to cook) but I add a good dollop of cream cheese instead of butter before I mash. Celeriac works just the same but has a slightly different flavour.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 23, 2020)

Freddie1966 said:


> I tried Cauliflower rice for the first time yesterday loved it was very shocked . I managed to get it in microwaveable packets so quick and easy . Wish I’d tried it earlier !


First time I bought it from Tesco in those little microwaveable bags I sautéed it off in a little EVOO and coconut oil instead. Quick twist of black pepper and a tiny pinch of sea salt and it was yummy!

I’m trying to do without my microwave as I’m moving house soon and there’s no logical place for it to go. 

Tomorrow I’m making cauliflower pancakes for breakfast - topped with a fried egg and some avocado


----------



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2020)

Tried cauli rice this week (70p from Aldi, what could go wrong?)  without any expectation it would be any good. Really pleasantly surprised how like rice it was. Mrs A did not remember it wasn't proper rice until halfway through....


----------



## Neens (Jan 24, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> First time I bought it from Tesco in those little microwaveable bags I sautéed it off in a little EVOO and coconut oil instead. Quick twist of black pepper and a tiny pinch of sea salt and it was yummy!
> 
> I’m trying to do without my microwave as I’m moving house soon and there’s no logical place for it to go.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m making cauliflower pancakes for breakfast - topped with a fried egg and some avocado


Do you have the pancake recipe?


----------



## Jodee (Jan 24, 2020)

Lunar Girl said:


> Hello There
> How do you make cauliflower mash. Is it the same way as you would make mashed potato?
> Thanks


if u search google u will find loads of options


----------



## Neens (Jan 24, 2020)

KennyA said:


> Tried cauli rice this week (70p from Aldi, what could go wrong?)  without any expectation it would be any good. Really pleasantly surprised how like rice it was. Mrs A did not remember it wasn't proper rice until halfway through....


Kenny my packet was Aldi but pretty sure it was £1.49 - 49p to avoid having to grate a fresh one made sense to me... were yours on sale? I need to pop out now if they were!


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 24, 2020)

Neens said:


> Do you have the pancake recipe?





Neens said:


> Do you have the pancake recipe?


Cauliflower rice... bit of Parmesan... combined with an egg... pinch of sea salt... twist of pepper... fry. Eat.


----------



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2020)

Neens said:


> Kenny my packet was Aldi but pretty sure it was £1.49 - 49p to avoid having to grate a fresh one made sense to me... were yours on sale? I need to pop out now if they were!




Ah, I bought two and I might have confused the price for one with the price for two. Can't remember. Anyway, just had some more and it is as good as I thought.


----------



## Neens (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks @ColinUK for the recipe will try that with my next batch. Nearly typed bath then! !! Now, that would be low carb! 
Thanks @KennyA I hope I can find the golden price packet tomorrow - if not I still think it was a bargain for convenience of not having to grate a cauliflower - although I wouldn't mind giving that a go as I have never tried... wouldn't naturally have appeared on my bucket list. Need to create/buy more as want to try pancakes and mash versions. 

Was quite worried it would taste vile, I microwaved and the kitchen was fragrant old school dinners... but the taste was fine, I then added it to bulk a stew. Tasty wintery dish!


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 1, 2020)

Neens said:


> Thanks @ColinUK for the recipe will try that with my next batch. Nearly typed bath then! !! Now, that would be low carb!
> Thanks @KennyA I hope I can find the golden price packet tomorrow - if not I still think it was a bargain for convenience of not having to grate a cauliflower - although I wouldn't mind giving that a go as I have never tried... wouldn't naturally have appeared on my bucket list. Need to create/buy more as want to try pancakes and mash versions.
> 
> Was quite worried it would taste vile, I microwaved and the kitchen was fragrant old school dinners... but the taste was fine, I then added it to bulk a stew. Tasty wintery dish!


I added some to bulk a stew and all it did was turn it into some odd kind of slop! Tasty but odd.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 1, 2020)

I enjoy making my own cauliflower rice.  I count the grating process of hard veggies like cauli and celeriac as aerobic exercise so not only is the low carb doing me good - the process of making it also reduces my blood sugar LOL

I don't make mash because it never filled me up when it was spuds and so I don't fancy mashed veggies.

I love grated veggies mixed with mayonnaise and I love fresh grated cauli stir fried in ghee and coconut oil with turmeric and a chopped garlic clove and fenugreek (which also reduces blood sugar).

Making soup thickened with cauli leaves and the white chunky bits left over from the grating in it - then blitzed with a stick blender - makes the soup as thick if not more so than it used to be thickened by spuds and I add a dollop of cream and blend again and then have cream soup.

Cauliflower is wonderful stuff.  I had an Indian takeaway yesterday - tandoori chicken with cauliflower bhaji and it was amazing and didn't shift my blood sugars at all. I've always loved cauli but now I appreciate it's miraculousness even more.


----------



## ianf0ster (Feb 2, 2020)

Cottage pie with Cauliflower Rice instead of mashed potato/sweet potato is different (especially the texture) but I like it.


----------



## Neens (Feb 4, 2020)

ianf0ster said:


> Cottage pie with Cauliflower Rice instead of mashed potato/sweet potato is different (especially the texture) but I like it.


This is how I used my 2nd experience of Cauliflower rice - it worked well and is a recipe I have repeated since.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 4, 2020)

Neens said:


> This is how I used my 2nd experience of Cauliflower rice - it worked well and is a recipe I have repeated since.


I love cauliflower mash instead of spud mash anyway. And it’s even better if you make it cauliflower cheese mash


----------



## PaulG (Feb 4, 2020)

A cauliflower and a couple of onions, garlic to taste, chopped and cooked in 800ml of veg stock, then wizzed with the hand blender. 
Add half a dozen low fat cheese triangles ( or Primula Light ? ) and wizz to mix in.

Cauliflower cheese soup. Mmmmm

Paul G


----------



## Bob700 (Feb 4, 2020)

I tend to roast the cauli then use a hand blender with some butter, salt and pepper I find boiling the cauli makes it a bit too slushy for me


----------



## Tee G (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi @Lunar Girl - i made cauliflower mash for the 1st time last week.   I chopped it up, stalks got a further chopping because i wanted it to cook evenly.  Boil for 10 min?? well drained,  Into a bowl big dollop of cream cheese, shake of pepper (no salt, i have to watch my blood pressure) then i whizzed it with my hand mixer but the bits flew everywhere!  so i swapped to a hand blender until it became creamy.  My husband had reservations when i plopped it on the plate, but HE LOVED IT !!


----------

